
Could Mushrooms Take the Place of Styrofoam? - robg
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/10/could-mushrooms-take-the-place-of-styrofoam.php?campaign=th_rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+treehuggersite+%28Treehugger%29
======
ch
It would be interesting to find out what the energy costs of the
pasteurization and inoculation phase of the process are.

Five day turn-around for production seems like a reasonable period of time,
I'm sure the Styrofoam equivalent is assembled at a faster rate, but this
looks like it could be scaled horizontally quite easily.

------
mhd
From what I know, starch based packing peanuts are pretty common in the US
already. How this would look without corn subsidies, I don't know…

ObJoke: "Thank you Mario! But our coffee machine is in another box!"

